# Meshuggah-Bleed



## Gravity (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey I have to do a presentation infront of my class about a song for college.
I chose bleed, I have to dicuss the form/harmony/chords 

was wondering if anyone could give me a heads up on a few things:

1. Main key signature and key sig changes (where they are too)
2. Time signature and changes
3. Chords used
4. Scales used

I know this is a lot but I'm gunna get totally fucked tomorrow if I don't sort this out ahaha!

thanks


----------



## Uncle Remus (Oct 11, 2010)

You are VERY lazy


----------



## Gravity (Oct 11, 2010)

ahaha I know i know! 
alright I did some digging, and the song is mainly in 4/4 right?
thats a start xD


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 11, 2010)

That'll do. 

There are some guitars and drums in there too.


----------



## Slamp (Oct 11, 2010)

But no cowbell.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 11, 2010)

Just lie. Say there is a cowbell and you will get full marks.


----------



## Gravity (Oct 11, 2010)

right, theres 211 bars. They switch from 4/4 to 2/4 in parts and 4/4 to 6/4 in parts

fuck yeah keep me motivated guys.

also, was bleed recorded on a 7 string or an 8 string? is the 8th string even used


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 11, 2010)

8 string. And yes.


----------



## Gravity (Oct 11, 2010)

Right, just need to work out the key -_-


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 11, 2010)

Meshuggah uses 8 sting guitars (I believe with a 30 inch scale) tuned down a half step (F Bflat, Eflat, Aflat, Dflat, Gflat, Bflat eflat) You could throw that in your notes for your presentation.


----------



## Gravity (Oct 11, 2010)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Meshuggah uses 8 sting guitars (I believe with a 30 inch scale) tuned down a half step (F Bflat, Eflat, Aflat, Dflat, Gflat, Bflat eflat) You could throw that in your notes for your presentation.



great, thank you


----------



## Gravity (Oct 11, 2010)

still need to figure out the key if anyone knows?


----------



## aiur55 (Oct 11, 2010)

Try looking for a tab or transcription. I am sure that would help a lot.


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 11, 2010)

Why would you choose a song you don't know much about for a college presentation?


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 11, 2010)

Because he likes Bleed 

I would say that the whole song revolves around a 32nd & 16th note pattern in D#, because most of the song is them galloping on the 5th fret of the low A#.

But I could be wrong


----------



## Hellderpo (Oct 11, 2010)

Just say it's in A, no one is going to check it... probably


----------



## getaway_fromme (Oct 12, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> Because he likes Bleed
> 
> I would say that the whole song revolves around a 32nd & 16th note pattern in D#, because most of the song is them galloping on the 5th fret of the low A#.
> 
> But I could be wrong



Elaborating on Good sir,

The song is based around Eb octatonic. I'll say its not D# mainly because they are tuned in Flats. Also, here is what you get when you look at certain phrases, I'll try to throw in some seconds for timing, but please correct me if I'm wrong. 

The opening riff is two 32nds followed by two 16ths, ever32nd is accented and gives the first polyrhythm (kinda) of 3 against 4. at 0:20 seconds the first rhythm is a 16th and two 32nds and two 16ths.

The section at 0:33 seconds is based on the notes-
-F#-G-A-E-Db-G-Db-Eb 
which then, if described in scales around Eb, breaks down to
Eb-E-F#-G-A-(Bb-C)-Db-Eb = Eb/D# octatonic whatever you prefer.

As far as timing goes for this section, the first one comes in a 16th note earlier then the next one (since it repeats) and thus the second repetition comes in on the downbeat, but has now been displaced a 16th, and so the phrase ends a 16th note after the down beat of that bar. Make sense? Now the second time this comes around at 1:07, it's the exact opposite, meaning it comes in on the Downbeat, but the second repetition comes in a 16th early, and the phrase ends on the DOWNBEAT! ha! crazy bitches. They just swapped it.

at 0:49 the accent switches to every 5 beats and is two 32nds and four 16ths, but the first one they play is what the 4/4 equivalent of that riff would be if they took off the last 2 beats (8 + 2 = 10 = 5 pattern)

Let me know if you need the rest? That should hold you over for now. Be creative!


----------



## Gravity (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks alot for the input  
off to college now, will let you know what grade I get later aha.


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 12, 2010)

getaway_fromme said:


> Elaborating on Good sir,
> 
> The song is based around Eb octatonic. I'll say its not D# mainly because they are tuned in Flats. Also, here is what you get when you look at certain phrases, I'll try to throw in some seconds for timing, but please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> ...



In a way, I was partially right Enharmonic notes FTW


----------



## darbdavys (Oct 12, 2010)

Not a lot to talk about this song. Better take Pravus or Dancers to a Discordant System, imo


----------



## Gravity (Oct 12, 2010)

Alright I'm back from college, passed it easily. Teacher said it was the best presentation out of the 2 classes that have done the exam.

Thank you for your input everyone!


----------



## theclap (Oct 13, 2010)

bleed is just a rhythmic exercise based around 5 over 4
the guitars playing 5 and drums on 4 like every other fuckin meshuggah song


----------

